
Encyclopedia of things considered harmful - pizza
http://harmful.cat-v.org/
======
twangist
Can we add this encyclopedia to itself? It's a small compendium of right-wing
ideology and quirky preferences.

The two categories of things considered harmful in "Science": "Economics", and
"Global Warming Fearmongering". The Eco section, which quotes Milton Friedman
as an imagined authority, has just a few entries -- for Rent Controls, Minimum
Wages, Intellectual Property, a couple of others. In Software, a long list of
"harmful" things with allegedly less harmful alternatives, all of it personal
choice (editors & IDEs, again?) and the stuff of eternal flame wars. Thus, SQL
databases are 'harmful', but "plain old hierarchical filesystems" are less so
-- and so much more fun to query too; SVG bad, PostScript better (really?!);
... You get the idea.

~~~
pizza
yeah most of this is actually shit; but the value of knowing someone else
values it is greater to me personally than the value it is to me personally.

